

Ask HN: How do we take our business to the next level? - binaryorganic

TL;DR: We want bigger clients and aren&#x27;t sure how to find them.<p>---<p>An old friend and I run a tiny (just the two of us!) web agency. We do a lot of work with non-profits and small businesses... mostly traditional website builds, but some software work as well. Our skill-set is primarily design &amp; code, and we&#x27;ve always just sort of wung it when it comes to sales &amp; marketing. This pays the bills (sometimes just barely, though usually we do pretty well), but we both feel like we want to take things to the next level.<p>We sort of find ourselves stuck in this cycle where we move quickly from job to job to keep cash flowing, and as a result are never really able to deliver the caliber of work we both think we&#x27;re capable of. I guess what I&#x27;m saying is we want to be making the best work of our lives, and feel like time&#x2F;budget constraints are keeping us from being able to do it.<p>One obvious solution to that is higher prices per project, but the clients we&#x27;re working with are almost always on extremely tight budgets. That being the case, we feel drawn to attracting bigger clients, with more realistic budgets, but don&#x27;t know how to break through to that audience.<p>Almost all of our sales come from word-of-mouth leads, and if our goal is to find a different type of client, we feel like we need to do something different, but don&#x27;t know what that thing is.<p>Anyhow, hopefully this isn&#x27;t out of place being posted here. Just looking for some answers.
======
BorisMelnik
Decide what you do best, and what you love the most. TO me it sounds like you
love doing larger/medium scale projects and are getting bored with these
smaller projects.

I am in a similar industry (in business for 5 years) and have had a lot of
success, with some similar challenges.

this post helped me so much (originally found it here)
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consultin...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consulting_1)

One thing I had to decide was do I want to put more money in my pocket or grow
my business.

I realized I didn't want to take bigger deals. The deals I was bringing in
allowed an amount of profit for every deal. I just wanted more deals of that
size. The challenge was how to scale that up.

------
JSeymourATL
> our goal is to find a different type of client-

Generally speaking, larger companies or those with big ticket items, have
bigger budgets. Suggest defining those business niches/categories interesting
you. Then strategically network with those players in your market. It's enough
to start a conversation with 'I was curious about your current online
presence'. See where that goes.

------
WellDressed
What if you were to make a product or service that can eventually generate
free cash flow for yourselves?

Edit: Grammar

